# Problème d'installation de Windows 10 sur macbook pro.



## renih (11 Mai 2020)

Bonjour

J'ai un problème d'installation avec l'assistance bootcamp. Tout se déroule bien jusqu'a le message d'erreur suivant.






Pourtant j'ai encore 200 Go d'espace libre sur mon macbook.
Merci d'avance pour l'aide )


----------



## ericse (11 Mai 2020)

Bonjour,
Ca peut arriver lorsqu'il y a des snapshot mal placés en fin de disque qui empêchent le redimensionnement de la partition. Le cas s'est présenté il y a quelques jours pour quelqu'un dans le forum...


----------

